# Beginning to learn Dot Net. Need Help



## redhat (Apr 12, 2010)

I wish to start learning Dot Net. Focussing on VB and C++ languages. Also using SQL for Back-end. But I need to have some guidelines on how to start learning. I know VB 6.0, Java and C++(Not very advanced, but still good enough). I searched online, and found a few tutorials, but am unable to find the perfect software needed to start. I knw I sound like a n00b here, but can anyone please guide me to the softwares I will need? Names and links to the official sites, please...


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 12, 2010)

Get a copy of Visual studio 2008 IDE (check if student version is available for free/cheap). As you are comfortable with VB then you will be ok with VB.net syntax.
Learn about basic framework, CLR/CTS/Garbage collection, page events , collections, generics,  common Interfaces, delegates etc to get started. If you need any help with web applications in .net I will be glad to help.


----------



## redhat (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah.. a free version is available on Dreamspark.. Will use it.. thanks


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 12, 2010)

How about Mono?
*www.mono-project.com/Main_Page


----------



## redhat (Apr 15, 2010)

Why not use Visual Studio Professional (Genuine) for FREE!!! Its available for download from Dreamspark...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 15, 2010)

^ Mono is Cross Platform and FOSS. Cross platform is the key point for Mono.


----------



## redhat (Apr 16, 2010)

Is Visual Studio Team and Visual Studio Professional the same?
If not, what are the differences??


----------



## Rollercoaster (May 3, 2010)

^ Visual Studio Editions Comparison

I think you should pick up a beginners book and Visual Studio Express and Microsoft SQL server Express. They are free and I will assure u that you want miss functionality from the full editions  There are no differences from a beginners point of view.

See this page for all the express editions. (they are way smaller and lighter on your system too then the pro versions)


----------



## Level12 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks mate.. Good post..!!
Fair indeed..!

Thanks for sharing..!!

.

c# to vb


----------



## Garbage (May 8, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Learn about basic framework, CLR/CTS/*Garbage collection*, page events , collections, ......



Did you say something about me?


----------

